# This is why you tip...



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Pick up 2 girls from hotel to train station. Girl asks me for charger immediately. Sure. 2 minutes later I hear the unmistakable sound of water spilling on my floor mat. "Oh sorry! It's just water. No big deal!" Ride ends, they thank me, peace. 

Now, they are right. Water spilled on a floor mat, to me, is no big deal. That being said, if I did that in another uber I'd SINCERELY apologize and tip at the end. These girls weren't monsters, but given they didn't establish any kind of "How are YOU doing today" rapport, said it was "NBD", and neither tipped in cash or app, I reported a cleaning fee, which I've done 4 times now in 2.5 years. 

$80. Truth be told, if I knew uber would refund the pax based solely at my request, I'd literally return $70, but I don't, so I'm keeping it. 

Also woke up to a $50 tip from yesterday AND got out of a speeding ticket, and had an $84 trip. 

Today's a good day.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> Pick up 2 girls from hotel to train station. Girl asks me for charger immediately. Sure. 2 minutes later I hear the unmistakable sound of water spilling on my floor mat. "Oh sorry! It's just water. No big deal!" Ride ends, they thank me, peace.
> 
> Now, they are right. Water spilled on a floor mat, to me, is no big deal. That being said, if I did that in another uber I'd SINCERELY apologize and tip at the end. These girls weren't monsters, but given they didn't establish any kind of "How are YOU doing today" rapport, said it was "NBD", and neither tipped in cash or app, I reported a cleaning fee, which I've done 4 times now in 2.5 years.
> 
> ...


Didn't even have to use your AK


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> "Oh sorry! It's just water. No big deal!"


It's just water? What?!? You mean you didn't let them enjoy open containers of alcohol?
You're not a hospitable driver, no tip for you!!!


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

Today's a good day.[/QUOTE]
Good for you, Hans! It's nice to catch a break.
I wasn't so lucky.... 
I had wierd pax all day long...:/
Very first ride, picked up a guy who (sorry to say.. ) seemed to weigh over 800lbs - I felt the car almost hit the floor when he got in, short trip to WAWA. 
Next trip, a young guy listening to his own music with headphones - which is fine, but ....... singing (more like screeching) along at the top of his voice! So, I thought... things will get better, surely...Next trip, a lady was almost having phone sex with whoever she was talking to. I was blushing non-stop at some of the things she said!!!!!
Then, on my way home, I picked up a guy going back to his hotel about 25 miles away....very chatty - talking about how hitler was a humanitarian and how we are all being controlled by a reptilian alien race......I was polite and vague - wanted to be safe. When I dropped him off, he asked for my email address so he "could email me interesting articles" (sigh) Soooo glad to be home.... I rarely drink alcohol but as soon as I walked in, I added a little bit of brandy to my coffee... I feel better already!!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m with you. A friendly PAX will always get the benefit of the doubt with me.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Judy2017 said:


> Today's a good day.


Good for you, Hans! It's nice to catch a break.
I wasn't so lucky....
I had wierd pax all day long...:/
Very first ride, picked up a guy who (sorry to say.. ) seemed to weigh over 800lbs - I felt the car almost hit the floor when he got in, short trip to WAWA.
Next trip, a young guy listening to his own music with headphones - which is fine, but ....... singing (more like screeching) along at the top of his voice! So, I thought... things will get better, surely...Next trip, a lady was almost having phone sex with whoever she was talking to. I was blushing non-stop at some of the things she said!!!!!
Then, on my way home, I picked up a guy going back to his hotel about 25 miles away....very chatty - talking about how hitler was a humanitarian and how we are all being controlled by a reptilian alien race......I was polite and vague - wanted to be safe. When I dropped him off, he asked for my email address so he "could email me interesting articles" (sigh) Soooo glad to be home.... I rarely drink alcohol but as soon as I walked in, I added a little bit of brandy to my coffee... I feel better already!![/QUOTE]

Dear god... that last one in particular... lol! You are doing god's work, Judy.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I would tell him reptilians don't tip. Throw out a tip reference in context with the conversation. Ya know?


----------



## Gator91 (Nov 15, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Didn't even have to use your AK


No one else catch this Ice Cube reference?


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Good for you, Hans! It's nice to catch a break.
> I wasn't so lucky....
> I had wierd pax all day long...:/
> Very first ride, picked up a guy who (sorry to say.. ) seemed to weigh over 800lbs - I felt the car almost hit the floor when he got in, short trip to WAWA.
> ...


Dear god... that last one in particular... lol! You are doing god's work, Judy.[/QUOTE]
Lol. I'm interested in how you and anyone else eould have handled that those pax......


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Gator91 said:


> No one else catch this Ice Cube reference?


Of course we caught it. I liked it, didn't I?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Judy2017 said:


> Then, on my way home, I picked up a guy going back to his hotel about 25 miles away....very chatty - talking about how hitler was a humanitarian and how we are all being controlled by a reptilian alien race......I was polite and vague - wanted to be safe. When I dropped him off, he asked for my email address so he "could email me interesting articles" (sigh) Soooo glad to be home.... I rarely drink alcohol but as soon as I walked in, I added a little bit of brandy to my coffee... I feel better already!!


Thank you for getting my uncle home safe. I can forward all the emails he sends me to you here if you like.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Thank you for getting my uncle home safe. I can forward all the emails he sends me to you here if you like.


Lololol!!!! Was he off his meds?? 



Gator91 said:


> No one else catch this Ice Cube reference?


Sorry...:/ didn't catch it.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Judy2017 said:


> Lololol!!!! Was he off his meds??


No thank god, not sure you would be telling your story if he was!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Gator91 said:


> No one else catch this Ice Cube reference?


Yes. Yes I did.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> No thank god, not sure you would be telling your story if he was!


Hahaha! Cannot imagine the conversation if he had been off his meds!!!


----------

